# Things Are Not Going Well For Nintendo's Wii U



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2013)

All is not well with Nintendo despite what your average head in the sand fanboi will tell you:



> Video game maker Nintendo sank to a loss in the latest quarter as sales of its Wii U game console continued to be eroded by a shift to gaming on smartphones and tablets.
> 
> The Kyoto-based maker of Pokemon and Super Mario reported an 8 billion yen ($81 million) loss Wednesday for the three months ended Sept. 30. That virtually wiped out an 8.6 billion yen profit the previous quarter.



And of course the new gaming reality that Nintendo refuse to embrace:



> The company's business has been shaken in recent years as more people play games on their smartphone and tablets. So far Nintendo has resisted offering its games on those platforms, but analysts say continued poor performance could force a change in strategy.



Ten years or less and Ninty will be out of the hardware business unless they radically and aggressively move to exploit their IP on other platforms.

Source: http://bit.ly/16YRI23


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you really need to start another thread for your anti-Nintendo agenda, couldn't you have picked one of these other threads that you started? for the record I appreciate the Wii U is not selling that well, still.....

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ger-make-hardware-5-10-15-years-never.313467/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...st-in-time-for-plummeting-wii-u-sales.308091/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...s-130-2ds-will-cut-wii-u-price-to-299.314374/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/nintendo-stops-selling-wii-consoles-in-japan.316278/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/is-apple-going-to-buy-nintendo.94321/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/nintendo-iphone-games-cost-us-almost-1billion.283268/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...g-nintendo-a-burning-platform-problem.272667/


----------



## The Boy (Nov 3, 2013)

Another thread? Really? 

You haven't added anything that wasn't in any of your other threads. Kinda sad to watch tbh.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 3, 2013)

This is just weird now tbh.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 3, 2013)

sigh


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey if you like it don't read or post on it and it'll sink down the list. That's how urban works.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah don't get all pogofish on his ass. One pogofish is already more than enough!

Let threads live or die on their own terms


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 3, 2013)

It is a shit thread though fwiw


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 3, 2013)

Love my Wii-U FACT


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Love my Wii-U FACT



Good man, now if Ninty could find another 100 million like you they'd be set.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 3, 2013)

Shame it's all they sell then init.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 3, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> This is just weird now tbh.



Wiierd, surely?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2013)

It's only weird if you don't like it. If you're ok with it it's always fine.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 4, 2013)

"Nintendo only make $6 million profit over two quarters prior to launch of new Pokemon"

It's like Apple, who are perpetually dying because they refuse to embrace X.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 4, 2013)

> *Apple profits and shares fall amid fears over iPhone 5C sales*



http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/oct/28/apple-shares-fall-results-iphone-5c


----------



## Cid (Nov 4, 2013)

Apple = regression to mean.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 5, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hey if you like it don't read or post on it and it'll sink down the list. That's how urban works.



I wonder if we need to add a sage  option


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 5, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I wonder if we need to add a sage  option



Yes! I vote for this idea.


----------



## Yata (Nov 8, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/oct/28/apple-shares-fall-results-iphone-5c


wow, didnt even realise there was another one out


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think Nintendo could save the Wii U if they released a new Gamepad with a proper HD screen, that would make gaming on the pad much more attractive a proposal. It's currently far too...meh. I like that it's resistive still and not capacitive but that's probably only due to the fact I hate getting fingerprints on the screen to using the stylus is good. The Gamepad needs to be pushed much harder by Nintendo, they're ignoring it like the 3D function on the 3DS.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> I think Nintendo could save the Wii U if they released a new Gamepad with a proper HD screen, that would make gaming on the pad much more attractive a proposal. It's currently far too...meh. I like that it's resistive still and not capacitive but that's probably only due to the fact I hate getting fingerprints on the screen to using the stylus is good. The Gamepad needs to be pushed much harder by Nintendo, they're ignoring it like the 3D function on the 3DS.



Isn't it supposed to supplement the TV screen, not replace it? I've never had a conversation outside of the internet about the WiiU so there's some more fundamental issues there. I think confusion over and/or the obscurity of  the WiiU is why it is suffering, not a lack of HD screen.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Isn't it supposed to supplement the TV screen, not replace it? I've never had a conversation outside of the internet about the WiiU so there's some more fundamental issues there. I think confusion over and/or the obscurity of  the WiiU is why it is suffering, not a lack of HD screen.


I agree but right now for example, I'm sat at my desk typing a document but also playing Zelda Wind Waker HD on the Gamepad between breaks. My lovely HD TV is somewhat redundant and the Gamepad screen, although nice, would just be better if it was at least 720p. I can deal with a crap battery, I can deal with the sluggishness at times but something as vital as a screen, something you spend so much time interacting with should be really good, not ''good enough''. Yes the Wii U has other more fundamental issues, but come on, it's 2013, you can buy cheapo smartphones with 720p screens. First World problems yadda yadda


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 5, 2013)

Also since they've yet to release Gamepads to buy separately it could be a viable route for Ninty.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

It'll be interesting to see what Miyamoto's new project is. Apparently a brand new franchise for the WiiU. When you consider his track record, you have to assume this is going to be good!

He created: Mario, Donkey Kong, Zelda, Star Fox, F-Zero, and Pikmin.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 5, 2013)

I haven't heard about this?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> I haven't heard about this?



Aside from the fact he is working on it, nothing else has been said about it!


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Aside from the fact he is working on it, nothing else has been said about it!


Under a rock, I am.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 5, 2013)

I wish I could get Nintendo games on my iPad


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I wish I could get Nintendo games on my iPad



Yup. But Nintendo are too stupid to do that...


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 6, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup. But Nintendo are too stupid to do that...


My HD Pad idea would fix that...


----------



## Silva (Dec 6, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I wish I could get Nintendo games on my iPad


I know a few people that are waiting for Nintendo pulling a Sega, and splitting their franchises between the remaining players so they could play new Pokemon games on their cellphones. Wouldn't be surprised if such plans existed on a sealed manilla envelope in their headquarters safe with "last resort plan" written on it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2013)

I think for them to do that is to admit defeat in the hardware space. They're not going to do it when the DS is selling well and I can see them being concerned about watering down the experience with no physical controls.

If Nintendo did enter the mobile space I'd expect games optimized for touch screens, rather then direct ports.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 6, 2013)

Jesus, I'm so glad I have a 3DSXl, loving Animal Crossing at this time of year.

Hope you're all enjoying the new Angry Birds and those in app purchases


----------



## Silva (Dec 6, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I think for them to do that is to admit defeat in the hardware space. They're not going to do it when the DS is selling well and I can see them being concerned about watering down the experience with no physical controls.
> 
> If Nintendo did enter the mobile space I'd expect games optimized for touch screens, rather then direct ports.


This is why I said it would be a last resort  Nintendo usually pushes more consoles with their big game releases, not so much on other time. Two years ago with the 3DS still fresh on the market, a friend of mine bought a used 3DS for around 80 quid. Since Pokemon was released, he got offers around 125 for it. If they saw console sales still down after this major release, I wouldn't be surprised if they considered opening a studio for mobile-only games.

As for "diluting"... heh, in some cases, that is a pretty valid concern, but slow-paced games games like Pokemon or Advance Wars, It doesn't make much difference, and in fact, touch screens might be better suited for them. If there's one thing nobody can accuse nintendo of doing is messing up their portable console games.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 6, 2013)

They are not going to do it ever. It's the sort of logic that says "Apple should release OS X for PCs."


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 6, 2013)

Indeed.

It's not going to happen. They've already said that touch screen is garbage for gaming and they won't be releasing their games for phones any time soon.

It's an absolute fantasy.


----------

